# 1:1700 Down Syndrome amniocentesis ?



## elfa

Hi all,

I received my statistics for Down Syndrome and it gives 1/1700, I'm 39 years old , i have a perfect child with with 4 years and no family history in Down Syndrome.

I know cases with a statistics of 1/3000 that gives Down Syndrome. 

What are yours opinion ? Do you know anyone with 1/1700 or something like that and give Down Syndrome ? Do you recomend amniocentesis ?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Lady H

In the UK I think they would not suggest amnio for those figures. I had one at 40 but was 1/65. There is a miscarriage risk to consider, you would need to weigh up the risks.


----------



## Babushka

Those sound like very good odds to me. I didn't have the DS test as there are a lot of false positives & knew that I would be stressing over whatever number I got as well. I am now 40 but was 39 when the test was supposed to be done & I knew they would make my numbers higher due to age. 

If I were you, I would just try to put it out of my mind. Focus on buying the baby stuff, not many babies are born with DS and you have no history in your family, it's just not worth the stress.


----------



## Leesy

I was 1:29 for downs at 30 years old. I opted for a cvs and all was good. At 1:1700 I wouldn't have any futher testing. xx


----------



## lsh2010

For my 1st child I had a risk of 1:592 and he was fine. I was told unless my risk was 1:100 or less they didn't consider it high risk.

My midwife said to me that whatever your risk is someone has to be that 1, whether its the 1:5 or the 1:100,000! If they didn't pick up any other markers I wouldn't worry about it :)


----------



## ukgirl23

thats a really good result!! It is a low risk result at least, mine was around the same :)


----------



## chulie

At 1:1700 I wouldnt even consider amnio. Those are really high odds. It's not a pass/fail test...it's just odds so, your always going to have a 1 in something chance. My girlfriend had 1:40 and still didn't have amnio and had a perfectly healthy babe....


----------



## CatherineK

Those are outstanding results, I don't know any docs that would recommend amino in that case, but it is up to you. The risk of a miscarriage from the procedure would be higher than your risk for downs, though.


----------



## melfy77

Don't do it! Odds are in your favor. With an amnio you still have that 1-2% risk of MC, which would be heartbreaking. I'm sure you little one is perfectly healthy:winkwink:


----------



## Leesy

melfy77 said:


> Don't do it! Odds are in your favor. With an amnio you still have that 1-2% risk of MC, which would be heartbreaking. I'm sure you little one is perfectly healthy:winkwink:

I agree, I opted for CVS as my risk was 1:29. If the risk of MC was higher than the risk of downs i wouldn't have done it. xx


----------



## maybebaby3

my dr gave me a risk of 1:2000. he said he'd not advise an amnio as there's a risk of 1:200 of mc a healthy baby. I am 35. At your age I think 1:1700 is good odds.


----------



## maxalias

I think your results are awesome, It is your age making them a higher risk but I would say after that result everything was perfect, I certainly wouldnt do any more testing the risk is too high. I did have a 1;1200 risk for trisomy 18 and we were that 1 in 1200 but we had a risk of 1:15 fro Downs and heaps of soft markers so we knew somethin g was wrong. I think you and baby are going to be absolutely fine! enjoy!


----------

